# Why doesn't my HDMI cable transmit audio to TV?



## Chazam

I recently bought a NEW HDMI cable and wanted to give it a test on my TV. The graphics show up beautifully on the TV, but the audio is oddly missing on the TV. Instead, whenever I play a movie or anything like that, it shows up on the computer's speakers instead of the TV's speakers, so the TV doesn't make a sound--its only the computer (I use Vista). And yet, oddly, its the TV that makes the system sounds (e.g. when clicking on a link or when a message box appears). How can I get my TV to play the sounds from a movie that I'm watching from the computer? I have already gone to Control Panel > Sounds > Playback Devices to set the default audio device to HDMI, and disabled all other sound output devices. However, whenever I play a video, the sound still comes from the computer instead of the TV, EXCEPT for system sounds. Also, the HDMI connection works with the SAME cable for the DVD player, which means that the problem lies not with the TV, but with the computer. What could be causing this?


----------



## johnb35

Change your audio output to hdmi instead of sound card.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Chazam said:


> I recently bought a NEW HDMI cable and wanted to give it a test on my TV. The graphics show up beautifully on the TV, but the audio is oddly missing on the TV. Instead, whenever I play a movie or anything like that, it shows up on the computer's speakers instead of the TV's speakers, so the TV doesn't make a sound--its only the computer (I use Vista). And yet, oddly, its the TV that makes the system sounds (e.g. when clicking on a link or when a message box appears). How can I get my TV to play the sounds from a movie that I'm watching from the computer? I have already gone to Control Panel > Sounds > Playback Devices to set the default audio device to HDMI, and disabled all other sound output devices. However, whenever I play a video, the sound still comes from the computer instead of the TV, EXCEPT for system sounds. Also, the HDMI connection works with the SAME cable for the DVD player, which means that the problem lies not with the TV, but with the computer. What could be causing this?



what is model of your TV?  and what type of disc you watch on computer?  Blu ray or DVD?


----------



## jspears80

johnb35 said:


> Change your audio output to hdmi instead of sound card.



^ this


----------

